# Gotta Do It Again: Happy Birthday Jeff!!



## tx smoker (Mar 10, 2020)

He made the mistake of telling me today was his birthday...well at least he's having his birthday dinner tonight. Everybody please say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our good friend Jeff 

 jcam222
  The undisputed King of Keto is yet another year older.

Happy birthday my friend,
Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday to the undisputed Keto King! Pretty sure he's a professional chef and photographer too because all of his meals look like the came straight out of a magazine! Hope you have a good one buddy!


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday to the guy who has shown me so many great uses for almond flour! I want to know what kind of deliciousness he is making for dinner.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy birthday Jeff! I can't wait to see his keto kake... cuz I bet he can make one and make it look delicious like he always does. 

Have a good one!
Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I can't wait to see his keto kake



I didn't even think about the keto cake Ryan! If he does one be curious to see how its done


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy B-Day Jeff, keto-on! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy birthday Jeff


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## xray (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Pretty sure he's a professional chef and photographer too because all of his meals look like the came straight out of a magazine!



I agree!  If we can get proof maybe we can ban him...  He's making us look bad.    

Happy Bday Jeff!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday to ya lad.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday Jeff!

Dave


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 10, 2020)

hope your having a great birthday Jeff.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 10, 2020)

Jeff, happy birthday man! Here's to many more years of smoking some awesome Q!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 10, 2020)

Who is Jeff? Anyways, Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 10, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> He made the mistake of telling me today was his birthday...well at least he's having his birthday dinner tonight. Everybody please say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our good friend Jeff
> 
> jcam222
> The undisputed King of Keto is yet another year older.
> ...





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Happy Birthday to the undisputed Keto King! Pretty sure he's a professional chef and photographer too because all of his meals look like the came straight out of a magazine! Hope you have a good one buddy!





Omnivore said:


> Happy Birthday to the guy who has shown me so many great uses for almond flour! I want to know what kind of deliciousness he is making for dinner.





Brokenhandle said:


> Happy birthday Jeff! I can't wait to see his keto kake... cuz I bet he can make one and make it look delicious like he always does.
> 
> Have a good one!
> Ryan





SmokinVOLfan said:


> I didn't even think about the keto cake Ryan! If he does one be curious to see how its done





sawhorseray said:


> Happy B-Day Jeff, keto-on! RAY





TNJAKE said:


> Happy birthday Jeff





Steve H said:


> Happy Birthday Jeff!





xray said:


> Happy Birthday Jeff!





zwiller said:


> I agree!  If we can get proof maybe we can ban him...  He's making us look bad.
> 
> Happy Bday Jeff!





kruizer said:


> Happy Birthday to ya lad.





5GRILLZNTN said:


> Happy Birthday Jeff!
> 
> Dave





smokerjim said:


> hope your having a great birthday Jeff.





Sowsage said:


> Jeff, happy birthday man! Here's to many more years of smoking some awesome Q!





yankee2bbq said:


> Who is Jeff? Anyways, Happy Birthday Jeff!


Robert thanks much for the thread my friend. Thanks all for the kind words and birthday wishes. 58 years young today. Took the night off cooking and had some leftover wings and some of my favorite diet ginger beer my wife got me. We’ve made some Keto cakes before but none today. I’ll share the next one.  She’s making me these Keto magic bars tomorrow since she’s off work for the day. They look amazing. http://effectivemag.info/2020/02/18/keto-magic-bars


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2020)

Happy birthday Jcam


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 10, 2020)

Those who have the most, live the longest. Happy Birthday!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 10, 2020)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. '62 was a Great Year it seems...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Mar 11, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY. '62 was a Great Year it seems...JJ



Yes it was!


----------



## texomakid (Mar 11, 2020)

Happy belated birthday Jeff!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday Jeff!
Hope you have many, many more!
Al


----------

